# Parking overnight in Dallas?



## vickymash (May 1, 2021)

Help please!
is it safe to park my car for 3-5 days at the Dallas station?? is there a charge?


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 1, 2021)

vickymash said:


> Help please!
> is it safe to park my car for 3-5 days at the Dallas station?? is there a charge?


There isnt any parking for Passengers @ the Dallas Union Station.( and parking isxexpensive in downtown Dallas, just like all Big Cities)

DART has Free Parking ( @ your own Risk) @ Lots of their Stations. I suggest finding one that's convenient for you and ride DART to Union Station to catch your Train!

Google is your friend here !


----------

